# Post here if you recently purchased a Type D/YUGA



## Athefre (Sep 10, 2008)

If you have gotten a Type D cube (or YUGA) within the past three weeks answer these questions (preferably if you have installed an (a) core and used the cube very often):

1. Is it as good as other members here have been saying?
2. If you already had an older Type D, is your new one as good?

If you are waiting on yours to come in the mail, post here about the quality when you receive it.


----------



## Laurentius (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not waiting to get one in the mail, but I'm waiting for it to be available on Cube4you.com 

But anyway I'm pretty sure most people *will* tell you it is a good cube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2008)

Laurentius said:


> I'm not waiting to get one in the mail, but I'm waiting for it to be available on Cube4you.com
> 
> But anyway I'm pretty sure most people *will* tell you it is a good cube.



i have heard that the new batch are made of a lower quality plastic, and are still bad even with after an A core and lubing. i'm assuming that is the reason this thread was made, to see if the new batch was bad.

i also have the c4y types D's on arrival notice.


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 10, 2008)

Answer to Question #1: I am extremely disappointed in the quality of the Type D I just got on Monday. The core is messed up. I already tried the old A core + D cubies combination, and there were still major pops from certain turns. I played with it a lot, but I had to be so gentle every single turn of the way. So, I took the A core out and put the crappy D core back in. When I assembled my Type A cube, it felt so much better than the D cube, so now, I'm just going to stick with Type A.

Sigh...


----------



## ScottKidder (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is on the way, I probably won't be replacing the core as they were out of stock, and I don't have older type D to compare to, but I'll try to let you know how it is.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 10, 2008)

My first Type D cubes were good, especially the white one. So last night i ordered another 7. They were shipped today, so i should get them in a week or two. I'll let you guys know how they are. Not all of them are for me, but i'll still give them all a test run.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought the ones with stickers because the ones without stickers were out of stock. Any difference between them? (they are in mail)


----------



## brunson (Sep 11, 2008)

I got a black and a white one two weeks ago. I'm fairly disappointed in them both.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 11, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i have heard that the new batch are made of a lower quality plastic, and are still bad even with after an A core and lubing. i'm assuming that is the reason this thread was made, to see if the new batch was bad.



Yep.

Anyone know if Fobo911 may have done something wrong?

ScottKidder and DAE_JA_VOO, please do let me know.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 11, 2008)

brunson said:


> I got a black and a white one two weeks ago. I'm fairly disappointed in them both.



Did you do all of the suggestions from the members that say they are awesome (type (a) core, lube it, break it in, etc)?


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 11, 2008)

I got mine about a month ago and I don't like it and don't like the combo with type a core, I don't know if I got one of the new ones but yeah after all I am not satisfied with that cube and hybrid


----------



## mikeagby (Sep 11, 2008)

i have 5 type D cubes right now. had them for a good 3-4 weeks. 2 of them have A cores in them. one old and one new. i cant really tell the difference between the two cores. but i can say is that both are way better than my 3 other type Ds (non A cores).

when i first received all 5 of my cubes they were all stiff and hard to turn. but after playing with all 5 cubes and breaking them in, they got a little better. then i lubed all of them after about a week and a half of beaking in and all were a lot better. just some lock ups here and there. then i put in the old A core and new A core and 2 of my cubes. put the screws on the tightest setting and lubed it a little more. both cubes are amazing. just like what everyone has been saying about type D's with A cores (except in this thread). also about everyone saying that type D's are noisey, mine are actually quiet. i also have a new type A III and that thing is noisey, but still a nice cube.

so over all i am very happy with all my D cubes.


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 11, 2008)

Athefre said:


> Anyone know if Fobo911 may have done something wrong?



I spent about 3-4 hours each on Monday and Tuesday attempting to break in my Type D cube. I even lubed it later on. There was one hole on the Type D core that did not allow the screw to tighten at all, whatsoever. Therefore, that center piece was unstable and was prone to pops. Also, some screws kept on unscrewing back out as I continued my attempt to break in the cube. After that, I took out the D core and attempted it with the A core. There were still unscrewing problems. Then, the next day, during school, after I re-tightened all the screws (the Type D ones on the A core), I played with the cube for merely five minutes before a screw totally unscrewed itself and resulted in a mess on the floor. Hopefully there's some way to fix this.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 11, 2008)

The type d is not out of stock. he just said it was out of stock i went to his apartment recently to buy some cubes and a bought a new type d with a cre and it is crap


----------



## shadowpartner (Sep 11, 2008)

yes.
donno.


----------



## MasakitChan (Sep 11, 2008)

Yjtoy.com has bad quality type D's which are thrown into countries which can get 'em and sell them for very cheap prices, simply like a bunch of sidestreet vendors selling truckloads of type Ds, for as cheap as 1.5 dollars. I guess those are the bad quality type D's currently in c4y's stock, which is pretty dissapointing for C4Y's part.


----------



## Laurentius (Sep 11, 2008)

MasakitChan said:


> Yjtoy.com has bad quality type D's which are thrown into countries which can get 'em and sell them for very cheap prices, simply like a bunch of sidestreet vendors selling truckloads of type Ds, for as cheap as 1.5 dollars. I guess those are the bad quality type D's currently in c4y's stock, which is pretty dissapointing for C4Y's part.


Huh? I thougth the C4Y Type D was good?

If not, then which one is? :confused:


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 11, 2008)

so sad, i got a good one.

btw, i've been experimenting many times, A core D combo is useless, unless the core is the old old one. the one on cube4you is the old one, not the old old one. so.....

sad.

@Laurentius: c4u type d used to be good according to this thread. now take a look at all the pissed off people who ordered it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 11, 2008)

What everyone is saying doesn't sound good...I'm so tired of trying to find a good cube.

I was planning on ordering from 9spuzzles but they probably have the same problem and all of the other sellers too.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 11, 2008)

I received a White Type from c4u ~2 weeks ago. As previously said in here, the cube was rather stiff right out of the package. I lubed it right after a few face twists, cause I didnt know that you should play them for some days nevertheless^^. After lubrication, the faces turned really easily but my feeling was that the cube was too lose (and it really was compared to my black Type A). So i tried to tighten the screws, but they were nearly as tight as they could be, so there was no difference.
After that i took my Old Type A Core from my other cube and put it in the D. But it wasnt really any better, still incredibly loose and causing annoying lock ups. Unfortunately i screwed 2 of the the screws (^^) so that it isnt possible anymore to disassemble them from the core - the cube has to stay as is. And its no fun to play with. Perhaps it is because I'm by far no advanced cuber or something and some of you would like that its so loose (but prones to lock), but for me it is just no fun to play with. (I like my black A and C better)

Last week I placed a new order, also including two more Type-D (white/green) and 2 more old A cores. I thought I could perhaps tighten the screws more to the core if they are not damaged - but this thread doesnt make me hope^^


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 12, 2008)

I got my white D's today. Without lube, they suck. With lube, it was super amazing at first, but there is the problem of the screws loosening. It takes only one solve to turn it from super tight to popping like crazy. I'm thinking about gorilla gluing the screws to the core, but I'm afraid that it would be permanently set to an uneven tension. Any suggestions?
It locks up a little, but has a nice floaty feeling. I can turn faster on the D than the A, but so far, I still like A better because it is more stable.
An annoying aspect is that the center cap falls off like every few turns. But that's easily fixable. If I glue the screws, I might as well as glue the caps too.

By the way, I bought the ones with stickers. The stickers are vinyl, bright, and in BOY color scheme. They are very nice.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 12, 2008)

I know you mentioned the quality of the plastic in the "D vs A" comparison topic but could you describe it here? Does it seem like the same plastic used in a Rubik's brand cube?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 12, 2008)

Athefre said:


> I know you mentioned the quality of the plastic in the "D vs A" comparison topic but could you describe it here? Does it seem like the same plastic used in a Rubik's brand cube?



D is not like Rubik's brand. The plastic feels flimsy and it's just stiff without lube. With lube, it's hard and smooth, you can't really tell from type A just by looking at it. Feel is a bit more choppy, but not too different. It's like a cross between A and C actually.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> D is not like Rubik's brand. The plastic feels flimsy and it's just stiff without lube. With lube, it's hard and smooth, you can't really tell from type A just by looking at it. Feel is a bit more choppy, but not too different. It's like a cross between A and C actually.



Anyone here have an *older* Type D that matches this description?


----------



## term (Sep 13, 2008)

I recently bought/broke in 1 each white/black a/d right around the time that I started seeing people posting about the plastic being not the usual quality, I can't speak for the old plastic, but I can say my white d w/ old a core is easily my best cube much better than my c4y a's and my puzzleproz a's. I believe _part_ of the problem is that people were expecting too much, I haven't seen many people who complained say they were owners of both old/new type d's. Now my breaking in method for d's is a little different so I will document it here:

1. don't even turn cube just take it apart, sand imperfections, file springs, then clean cubies in soapy water.

2. put back together into either the black type d core or hopefully some other crappy core you have around that you don't care about, I noticed the type a-ii core works perfectly for this step, the d core is fine too though, as for unscrewing just use the superglue on the tips of the screws or into the core method, (remember to let dry) when you have a stable cube --> step 3

3. 250 (at least) solves, by this point cube will be mushy feeling with tons of powdery plastic, clean cubies in soapy water and put it back together again and another 250 (at least) solves

4. at this point I take stickers off and clean cubies until 0 sticker residue and then lube using the individual cubie lubing method with a light coat of crc, put back together and work in the lube after a few pll time attacks or such lube will start going away-ish you can tell at this point the amount of lube you will need to make the cube pretty awesome another light coat or a bit of a thicker coat, do this then some more pll time attacks until the cube feels _finished_.

5. at this point I change cores to the old type a, I super glue the tips of the screws before screwing in, try to get the tension even/perfect rather quickly without a lot of screwing/unscrewing do some pll time attacks to make sure everything is just right, apply smooth tiles, repeat for any other d with a core combos you're doing

disclaimer: I am not a fast cuber, pb's in the high 20's and avg mid 30's 

cubes I own: c4y white/black type a/a-ii/d, puzzlepros white/black a
my top 4 cubes in quality order
white d w/ a core
white c4y a
white puzzlepros a
black d w/ a core

last tip: I've seen it argued both ways but in my humble opinion every single solve/minute of breaking in time you spend _before_ lube will contribute to a better cube _after_ lube, I'm sure there is a cut off point where you've done all you can pre-lube but that period is very long, there's my 2 cents, good luck!

small edit: in case it's not clear switching cores after the majority of your break-in and lube goes a long way towards avoiding the unscrewing problem, let some other core get the initial break-in stress

-Mike


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 13, 2008)

Athefre said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > D is not like Rubik's brand. The plastic feels flimsy and it's just stiff without lube. With lube, it's hard and smooth, you can't really tell from type A just by looking at it. Feel is a bit more choppy, but not too different. It's like a cross between A and C actually.
> ...



Almost.

My "old" type D cubes were absolutely TERRIBLE straight out of the box. They were "choppy" and didn't turn well. So i sprayed in some lube (that's all), and changed the core to an old Type A core, and the cubes were incredible, especially the white one. The black one is nice, but nothing to write home about. The white one, however, is VERY fast, VERY smooth, and just plain awesome  

It's popped maybe... i don't know, 5 times since i started using it a few months ago, so pops pretty much NEVER happen. And the cube also has that awesome "clackety" feel. I love it


----------



## Bounb (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an older type (d) and I do not like it. Type (a) all the way for me. (d) is crap at cutting corners. I way prefer my tighter, harder to move type (a).


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2008)

Bounb said:


> I have an older type (d) and I do not like it. Type (a) all the way for me. (d) is crap at cutting corners. I way prefer my tighter, harder to move type (a).



That is somewhat true. But replace with type C cubies and you will see a magical change. I'm serious, if there is such a thing as "the godly cube" (there isn't) but this is the closest it gets. With C cubies, it just exponentially increases in speed and corner cutting. I don't know why, but it is just crazy and amazing. Smooth, but not creamy. Floats on top and awesome for OH and 2H. It's great, don't waste your time cleaning or breaking in cubes. CRC it immediently, then it's just fine...

Regular type D is about the same except that it is slower, cuts corners worse, more choppy and bad for OH. Overall, type D (no mod) is still a great cube, slightly better than A for 2H, but much worse for OH. If you got it out of the box at a nice tension. I don't think it's actually any more or less popable than any other cube. I almost never pop on anything anyway.

I used to use only type A, but it's just too creamy. Advantage is nice silent sound and no lock up. I also like type C, real choppy, but doesn't really lock up. Disadvantage is that it's sound is too loud and ugly.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Bounb said:
> 
> 
> > I have an older type (d) and I do not like it. Type (a) all the way for me. (d) is crap at cutting corners. I way prefer my tighter, harder to move type (a).
> ...



Do you use Type A screws?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Bounb said:
> ...



Type A core (but it actually doesn't matter)
D center pieces (important only because the springs need to be able to fit in there.)
D screws (perhaps important)
D springs (very important)
C cubies (very important) Perhaps other type cubies are nice too, but just switch the cubies.
Some D some C caps (doesn't matter as long as it stays on.)


----------



## MistArts (Sep 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



D spring doesn't fit into A center pieces so center pieces do matter.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> D spring doesn't fit into A center pieces so center pieces do matter.



Ah... ok. But my point is that I think the reason that type D is nice is because it has thick springs. The outward appearance of the centers are the same, didn't realize that internal width is a bit different. So I suppose it does matter then.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 13, 2008)

Does it even make a difference if you use 1 or 2 washers for each spring, and if yes, which size they have? (probably a question i asked myself before also for the "standard" D cube, cause it only has one washer but this large spring compared to "A")


----------



## MasakitChan (Sep 14, 2008)

> Huh? I thougth the C4Y Type D was good?
> 
> If not, then which one is?


C4Y orders from yjtoy.com, as far as I know.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 14, 2008)

it's .net, not .com. yjtoy.com sells some other toys like world of warcraft stuff.


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 14, 2008)

I have just ordered my first DIY cubes, a old type A and a type D. Can you put the old type A core in the type D cube without any problems? And can you place the cores back without problems? Doesn't loose it the elasticity?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 14, 2008)

Littlegupper said:


> I have just ordered my first DIY cubes, a old type A and a type D. Can you put the old type A core in the type D cube without any problems? And can you place the cores back without problems? Doesn't loose it the elasticity?


Yes you can switch the cores back and forth without problems. For the elasticity, if you re-adjust the screws 10+ times the core will be broken. I had to learn that the hard way! 

For elasticity problems look at these two threads.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6001&highlight=Type+D
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5789


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are new type d's and a lubing expirement with them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOHpSyfjd8


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks for your quick reaction and help!
Im looking forward to get my new cubes !


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 15, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> My first Type D cubes were good, especially the white one. So last night i ordered another 7. They were shipped today, so i should get them in a week or two. I'll let you guys know how they are. Not all of them are for me, but i'll still give them all a test run.



Okay, so my Type Ds arrived this morning. Out of the box, they're absolutely crap, but then again, my "old" white type D was also pretty crap out the box. 

I wouldn't even consider using a Type D as a main cube if i couldn't do the A core mod on it.

Anyway, there are definitely some differences between these cubes and my original Type D cubes. 









The first difference i noticed was the core. This is the core on the "new" Type D cubes:








The core on the "old" Type D cubes was a more "transparent" sort of core. Here's the "old" Type D core:








The second thing i noticed what the screws. Here are the screws of the "old" Type D cubes:








And the "new" Type D cubes:













I doubt the screws will make much difference though. The only real difference in the screws is the head. Everything else seems to be the same, including the springs.

Anyway, i pulled one of the cubes apart and replaced the core with an old Type A core. I then lubed the cube and worked the lube in for a while. After some fine tuning of the tension, the cube is amazing. Very similar to my "old" Type D cube. My "old" one is certainly better, but it's broken in. I can honestly see this "new" Type D cube being as nice as my old one with some more breaking in.

Granted, this new Type D i tested has the old screw set (i found one in my group of 7 that had the old screw set), but as i said, i highly doubt that the screws will make a difference as they're virtually the same.

So, bottom line - MY specific batch of so-called "new" Type D cubes is pretty much identical to the "old" cubes. Out the box, both the old and new cubes were useless. But with a core mod and some lube, they both turned out amazing.

My original white Type D is nothing short of heavenly.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 15, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Okay, so my Type Ds arrived this morning. Out of the box, they're absolutely crap, but then again, my "old" white type D was also pretty crap out the box.
> ...
> So, bottom line - MY specific batch of so-called "new" Type D cubes is pretty much identical to the "old" cubes. Out the box, both the old and new cubes were useless. But with a core mod and some lube, they both turned out amazing.
> 
> My original white Type D is nothing short of heavenly.



Now there is how someone is supposed to give opinions...back them up with proof!

Thanks for taking the time to make all of those pictures and give detailed descriptions. That post gave me hope. Did you order from cube4you? Here, here, and here? Because those are the things I plan to buy, along with a few other types of cubes (I have to be absolutely sure!).


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 15, 2008)

Those are the exact items i purchased, but no black cube. The white cubes are significantly better than the black ones, so i've moved over to only solving with white cubes.

I do have a black Type D, but as i said, the white one is way better.

Glad you liked my post


----------



## Athefre (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, those are definitely what I'll be buying.....once they are back in stock. I just wish the blacks were as good.

Hmm, maybe they could coat the part of the black pieces you don't see with white plastic!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 15, 2008)

Or they could paint the outside black (the inverse of the white Eastsheens) 

Thank you for doing this DAE_JA_VOO, I was going to get a Type D for Christmas and it's good to know that their stock isn't "inferior" after all.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 15, 2008)

@ dae ja voo

Have you noticed significant differences from the new and the old plastic yet? Afterall, the cubies are the most important parts of the cube. Secondly, would you consider maining these new ones even after ranting how good your old one was.

Also, if it is at all poissible to take pictures of the screw/spring structure, can you do so?


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, today I also received my package from c4u with a white and a green Type-D (besides some other C cubes).
This post will be about the WHITE Type-D:
First of all, it is nearly needless to mention that the cube was totally crap right out of the box (or rather: the "sealed-plastic-bag-thingy"^^). I already have a white type-D (also one of the "newer" ones), and comparing to that i immediately felt that this cube i just received was somehow...strange. Very stiff, the tension was uneven, locked up every quarter turn etc...
So i decided to completely disassemble it -and heres the result:
It was held together by 3 (three) different types of screws! At first i couldnt really believe it, but i made a photo of the 3 different types (see attachements)

I have 4 screws of "type 1" and obviously 1 screw of "type 2" and "type 3". From the picture you can tell that they have different width and also different height...
The head of the screws of type 1 and 2 are equal, only type 3 has a diffrerent one. I hope you can see it in picture 2 (sry for bad quality).
The 6 springs are all the same i would though.
I can understand that the plastic may have some faults on the edges - but come on - 3 different screws, thats just ridiculous. I will disassemble the green Type D tomorrow, but from the first impression that cube is much better.

Besides I am a little upset , I am merely confused now and I ask myself how i should assemble the cube, cause I dont want to use 3 different screws^^
Do you think I can use the screws from this set http://www.cube4you.com/394_Screw+Washer+Spring.html ? (they are type a screws i believe).


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 15, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> It was held together by 3 (three) different types of screws!


Yeah, one of mine were also held together by a combo like that. Not three though, only two.



Cuber2112 said:


> Have you noticed significant differences from the new and the old plastic yet?


Nope. I'm still convinced that the plastic and the cubies are exactly the same.




Cuber2112 said:


> Secondly, would you consider maining these new ones even after ranting how good your old one was.


That all depends on the screw setup. I'll explain now.




Cuber2112 said:


> Also, if it is at all poissible to take pictures of the screw/spring structure, can you do so?


Yes of course. Here you go:

This is the original core in the "new" Type D cubes:









This is what the screws look like:








The "old" Type D screws look almost exactly the same, but the heads are different.

This is a comparison between the three cores.







The core on the left is the core that had in my original Type D cubes, the "old" Type Ds. The one in the middle is the "new" Type D core. The core on the right is an old Type A core.

As you can see by the following picture, the new cores still have the screw problem:








So, old Type A core in:













Cube finished:








As you can see by the next two images, the cubies do have one or two imperfections, but it's nothing serious:













I've come to realise something disappointing though. The "new" screw/spring structure doesn't work all that well with the old Type A core. The screws seem to come loose. Maybe i just have a bad core though. I've got a few more, so i'll test with them.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 15, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> BinomDreher said:
> 
> 
> > It was held together by 3 (three) different types of screws!
> ...


So do you think it makes no difference after assembling if you use a mixture of these screws? I think it does, because my "type 3" is a little more narrow than the others and for that reason the center can move more to each side...(which would make the whole cube more loose if you only used this type of screws)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 15, 2008)

I just switched the odd screw with an odd screw on another cube. I had one cube that was 5/6 of one type of screw, 1/6 of the other, and another cube that was directly opposite.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 16, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I just switched the odd screw with an odd screw on another cube. I had one cube that was 5/6 of one type of screw, 1/6 of the other, and another cube that was directly opposite.


That was luck 
Dunno what i will do, perhaps the screws of the srew/washer/spring-set from c4u set fit - guess i have to test it -_-


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 16, 2008)

The screws were keeping on coming loose on my hybrid D cube. I glued them to the core, but now it's not as fast... 
And now I can't even find that cube...
So pure Type C is now my best cube.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 16, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I've come to realise something disappointing though. The "new" screw/spring structure doesn't work all that well with the old Type A core. The screws seem to come loose. Maybe i just have a bad core though. I've got a few more, so i'll test with them.



Yeah, wait another week and you will see that all of your new type D's will loosen/tighten themselves. Eventually an entire side will just fall off onto your floor making a huge mess because of how loose it can get during a solve.
Type A's are the only legit cube in my opinion, all of them are the same quality (no matter the color). Type D's change models unexpectedly and different colors are better than others?...

Also, putting an old type A core in my type D made it almost impossible to turn. :x


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 16, 2008)

Where is badmephisto when we need him most for this thread! We need a diagnosis from him and all his 10 new type ds. Serisouly though this kinda sux cuz I dont know what I'm _really_ buying anymore, you know? Who knows, I could find a whole different setup on one if I were to buy one now. I guess as long as these cubes perform just as good as the old ones its no big deal. 

BTW the new screws look like the ones you would find from a rubiks DIY.


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, I have purchased a Type D cube from cube4you.com.
When I read this, this sounds not so well. I wanted to put a old type A core in the type D. I purchased a old type A and a type D. After i have purchased them I saw that you could also buy a single A core. So I found that waste of money that I bought the whole type A cube. Now I read this, maybe I am lucky becus I can also put the whole type a together if my type D will tighten. 
My cube will arrive at Friday. Then I'll assemble it and i will post my experience with the new type D


----------



## brunson (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried adjusting the tension on my black cube and it's a disaster. I backed each of the screws out about 1/8 of a turn and now three of them are stripped, the thing pops incessantly and if it can't be repaired by replacing the core and using some locktite to set the hardware, it's going to have to go in the trash or the ports bin.

The white one I've been using on and off for several weeks and, though it loosened up a bit, still sucks. The tension is too tight to maintain lubrication, it keeps squeezing the silicone out and I end up with a squeaky, sticky cube. I'm going to keep on with trying to break it in more. Especially until I see how the Type A cores work on in the black one.


----------

